# What DOESN'T have phthalates or bpa?



## Hellga (Apr 16, 2008)

So, I know that PVC has phthalates, and some plastics have BPA. What is safe to use in my kitchen, etc? I'm working on switching over gradually to a BPA/phthalate free lifestyle before I have kids who could be harmed by it.

Items I can think of that could be a problem:
*Silicone* - Medical Grade is safe, others may not be.
*Nylon* - Safe! (found that one on my own)
*Neoprene*
*Polystyrene* - NOT SAFE: possibly carcinogenic
*Bakelite*
*Melamine* - BPA Free but contains Urea and Formaldehyde
*Polyethylene* - Safe!
*Polycarbonate* - NOT SAFE: Contains BPA
*Acrylic*
*Fiberglass*
*Polyester*
*Latex* - May contain Nitrosamines or cause allergies

I'll update the list with yesses and no's from responses, for anyone else to use as a reference.

Thanks!

Edited to Add:

"Something to consider regarding silicone products: According to various chemical engineering and resin manufacturers' websites, silicone is often mixed with other polymers (copolymers), among them PVC, to obtain specific characteristics. When buying pacifiers or nipples, *be sure the manufacturer specifies "medical grade" and is credible in so specifying.* You should expect it to be a bit expensive. Medical grade silicone is catalyzed during the manufacturing process with platinum, rather than chemical additives, and should contain no other polymers."

"*Glass, Porcelain, Stainless Steel, and Cast Iron*
These materials come closest to being truly inert and refractory in the solvent environment found in food handling and saliva (food preparation, storage, eating utensils). However, there is data showing that even they are not perfect. The toxic nickel in Stainless may be leached by cooking with acid foods (apple juice is very acidic). Glass is formulated in a large variety of ways, and may leach alkaline substances or metals. Cast Iron in old-fashioned cookware can be regarded as entirely safe. Iron generally does not add toxicity to compounds, unless the dosage is very high (especially in men). It is, in fact, an important nutrient. Properly seasoned and well-maintained iron cookware can be regarded as safe for any cooking or storage use, even at high temperatures. A high-fired porcelain-coated iron utensil ("real" porcelain) would be as safe or safer. Of course, such utensils are heavy, and unsuitable for carrying food. "

*Beware of canned foods!*

Almost all steel cans of food are lined with pvc plastic to prevent rusting of the can. Apparently *most Eden brand canned foods are safe,* except for tomato products (due to acidity, the lining is "necessary"). I say just get glass jars.

*Question:* Is that pvc plastic inside the jar lids on most jarred products?


----------



## Hellga (Apr 16, 2008)

Anyone at all?

I did, coincidentally, find that silicone is safe.


----------



## BabyMommee (Sep 30, 2007)

Just wanted to post because I'm interested in hearing answers too. I was under the impression that silicone is safe as well. I'm slowly getting rid of all my Teflon pans, but I'm not sure what to replace them with. I'm on a REALLY tight budget and I tend to need a little help in the food-not-sticking-to-the-pan department.







Pthalates are scary because it seems like they're in EVERYTHING and since they're not labeled - who knows? Here's a website that I've gotten some use out of, maybe there will be some info to help you there? http://www.not4myhouse.com/ Please post anything you come up with.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Silicone
--safe! (as you know)

Melamine
--safe for use, to the best of my knowledge. People will say that formaldehyde is in it; it's used in the manufacture, but it doesn't remain or offgas in the final product.

Polyethylene
--pretty good choice for plastics. Better shower curtains than the PVC ones -- no phthalates

Polycarbonate
--Bad. Has BPA.

Latex
--If you don't have an allergy to it, safe for some things; latex bottle nipples (the brown ones) have some concerning chemical, but I can't remember what it is.

The Environmental Working Group (ewg.org) is a good source for this sort of info. Lots and lots of research.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Well, how about bamboo, glass, pyrex, stainless steel and cast iron? I'm trying to have more of those, rather than work out the specifics for all the plastics.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyMommee* 
I'm slowly getting rid of all my Teflon pans, but I'm not sure what to replace them with. I'm on a REALLY tight budget and I tend to need a little help in the food-not-sticking-to-the-pan department.

We replaced our teflon stuff with stainless steel (all from thrift store or garage sales) and one really nice cast iron pan (maybe $20 from a camping store). The cast iron, once it's seasoned, is basically nonstick. With stainless you either have to use a little more fat or liquid, depending on what you're cooking.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I think some canned goods have BPA since most cans are lined with plastic.


----------



## BabyMommee (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4evermom* 
I think some canned goods have BPA since most cans are lined with plastic.

Basically ALL canned stuff does. VERY SAD.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyMommee* 
Basically ALL canned stuff does. VERY SAD.

I think Eden brand doesn't except they couldn't manage to find a way to can tomato products w/o a lining because of the acidity.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't understand why more tomato products arent' available in glass. I can get ready made tomato sauce in glass, but not tomato paste.

For frying pans, there's no need for "nonstick coatings" if you're not afraid of fat. Heat up the pan and THEN add cold fat (butter, coconut oil, olive oil, rendered animal fat, etc), let it melt and cover the pan, and THEN add the food. If you heat up the fat with the pan, the food is much more likely to stick. As an added plus, regular stainless steel frying pans last a lot longer than those with the stupid coatings.


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2005)

Polystyrene is unsafe - styrene is a toxin which easily migrates into food and is considered a possible human carcinogen by the International Agency for Research on Cancer. It may also disrupt hormones or affect reproduction.

Her is a link to a good article about unsafe plastics:

http://www.littleacornstomightyoaks....e/Articles.php


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2005)

You many also want to rethink the Melamine - well it is BPA free, it is made with urea and formaldehyde, both known toxins:

http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp...207&sec=nation


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

I like this thread. I think it should be a sticky - "chemicals and synthetics - what's safe, what's not."

I agree with poppyseed - I don't really trust melamine.

No one knows about polyester? My shower curtain is polyester, I hope it's okay!


----------



## Hellga (Apr 16, 2008)

New question to add:

is PUL safe? I've been able to find things out about how the manufacturing process of polyurethane foam is unsafe, but nothing about just polyurethane except that wikipedia says it's inert.

I really really really want to find out it's safe, because I have had my heart set on PUL-outer pocket diapers since I discovered they existed. No wool pants for my babies! (Too many people in my family are wool-sensitive)


----------

